# D1 V8 Competes (and Finishes) 2009 24 Hours of Nurburgring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With major placement in the Gran Turismo video game and manufacturers lining up to test production mules or set production records here on any normal day, the 14+ mile-long Nurburgring may be one of the best-known tracks in the world. As the backdrop for a 24-hour endurance race though, “The Ring” a.k.a. “The Green Hell” doesn’t quite get the notoriety of its counterpart held next month in Le Mans. Maybe it should though, since the course is nearly four times as long and boasts a starting grid of 180 vehicles. If you think the ACO’s four-class system is good for creating on-track traffic, the Ring’s 20-some classes makes you wonder why track designers haven’t yet considered HOV lanes.
* Full Story *


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: D1 V8 Competes (and Finishes) 2009 24 Hours of Nurburgring ([email protected])*

That should be D11 not D1.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: D1 V8 Competes (yodasfro)*

Chassis is term is D1 and thus the potential mistake. I'm not a V8 guru. What is D11?


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: D1 V8 Competes ([email protected])*

D1 is correct. 
As in the D2 and D3 are the later A8 and current A8 bodies. 
Great article. Cool to see our old cars rippin' up the ring......


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: D1 V8 Competes (sieben)*

Pretty sure it's D11 not D1. Maybe D1 one is an abbreviation? But I've always seen or heard the v8Q's referred to as D11's 

http://www.audistory.24max.de/old1/eudindex.htm


_Modified by yodasfro at 10:10 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: D1 V8 Competes (yodasfro)*

My suspicion is that it's both. The loose translation that I know of is a numerical generational progression.
D1 = V8
D2 = Mk1 A8
D3 = Mk2 A8
D4 = Next-gen A8 in Development
That's independent of the Types like Type 44 that's also D1 or the fact that D4 will be utilizing the MLP modular architecture.
D11... I've never heard this, but that doesn't mean it's not correct terminology. Part of me wonders if it's not a denotation of an evolution. When the B5 VW Passat received a significant facelift, we called it B5.5 on VWvortex. The term is now commonly used, but I know where it started and that was a review of the car we wrote on that site. 
The V8 (Type 44) is tough, because in the A,B,C,D alphanumeric nomenclature, the Type 44 was also the C3 in the form of the 100, 200 and 5000 in the USA for certain earlier years.


----------



## 32vquattro (Aug 10, 2008)

its d11


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (32vquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32vquattro* »_its d11

Do you know any background on this. I believe it's both (D1 loosely and D11) and am just trying to determine which version to use in the article.


----------



## 32vquattro (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hope this helps settle the confusion
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V...m#D11
also, I don't believe Audi ever designated the c3's as type 44's. Its my understanding that that was done in the U.S.A by Audi enthusiest based on the "44" vin break. Officially, I believe they are designated as C3's by Audi (84'-91')


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (32vquattro)*

Interesting. Thanks for the link. So who came up with that one? If I run into Michael Dick next week in Le Mans, I'm going to ask him about this. While he may or may not be versed in the chassis nomenclature of the 'D11', I'm sure he'd be well aware of the 'D1' as per this link.
This gets even more confusing when you consider MLB. The Continental will migrate to this in its next generation as well and likely adopt use of an aluminum space frame. Does that make it then D2 (we already had one of those) or D4. 
Call me simplistic, but I like referring to the V8 as D1 for simplicity sake as its easier to follow the evolution. I'll fix it if that's the official line for sure, but for me D1 is easier to follow.
More to come when I run into Audi execs in France next week.


----------

